# 1st salt water trip in 15 years want to go to the peir



## tuckintaco93 (Jan 22, 2012)

what fish is being cought now and what baits to use...would like to go to the pensacola peir if there is fish to be cought


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I heard cobia can be found out there right now. it's a little more pricey but the guy at the pier store could probably tell you whats moving and whats working.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

you can fins some redfish, bonita, maybe black drum and you can just use fresh dead shrimp and hope for the best.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

Longbow14 said:


> I heard cobia can be found out there right now. it's a little more pricey but the guy at the pier store could probably tell you whats moving and whats working.


 
I believe most of the cobia to be found out there this time of the year will be a little south of the pier. Probably at Campeche!


----------



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

we have been catching pompano non stop with live peeled shrimp also caught a few slot reds


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

Derbywinner said:


> we have been catching pompano non stop with live peeled shrimp also caught a few slot reds


 
How long will a live shrimp live after peeling it?


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Derbywinner said:


> we have been catching pompano non stop with live peeled shrimp also caught a few slot reds


hardcore, who peels live shrimp? I bet that hurts.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Johnms said:


> hardcore, who peels live shrimp? I bet that hurts.


like a MF


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

Lol


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Derbywinner said:


> we have been catching pompano non stop with live peeled shrimp also caught a few slot reds


poor shrimp, it's probably like ripping somebody's skeleton out of them while their alive.:laughing:


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

Than I hope the shrimp die fast. Sounds horrible. Good to hear the pompano are finally getting hungry thgh.


----------

